# Paph. adductum flask (!!)



## orchidman77 (Apr 18, 2016)

I flipped out when I saw this flask for $60 on eBay...I'm so happy to say that the seedlings look great and healthy! I think there are 25 seedlings, some are small but all have good roots and a healthy crown.

Once again, seedling orchiata bark, low light, and high humidity for the first month, and then my normal conditions after that. I use RO water with very low fertilizer rates all the time.












David


----------



## troy (Apr 18, 2016)

These look like hellbound, just send them to me hahaha, curious where and how much was it?


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice!
I also scored a flask of this species, should get here later this week. Can't wait to watch these grow up!


----------



## troy (Apr 18, 2016)

Where did you get it?


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2016)

They look great but it will be a long wait for flowers. I grew a flask in 2006 and fingers crossed for a spike in 2017.


----------



## troy (Apr 18, 2016)

11 years to bloom hhmmmm???


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 18, 2016)

11 years...ugh...I'm glad I'm young!

Flask was offered on eBay from the vendor "orchidspeed" - I believe her company is named Orchid Trading Company and has been growing/propagating slippers for 25 years. Great buying experience!

David


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 18, 2016)

orchidman77 said:


> 11 years...ugh...I'm glad I'm young!
> 
> Flask was offered on eBay from the vendor "orchidspeed" - I believe her company is named Orchid Trading Company and has been growing/propagating slippers for 25 years. Great buying experience!
> 
> David



Orchidspeed is awesome


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2016)

A bargain if true to label. Where does the flask/parents originate from? (?not the reseller). thanks


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> A bargain if true to label. Where does the flask/parents originate from? (?not the reseller). thanks



Orchid trading company's own plants were the parents. They are an in-house growing/flashing company. I inquired as to these plants' parentage and was told that both parents were jungle-collected and grown for 25 years. 

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 20, 2016)

interesting. Do they have photos of the parents?


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm sure I could get photos if I asked.


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 21, 2016)

Just potted up my flask, the seedlings look very healthy with well developed roots which is really nice. i have them positioned in a nice shady spot in my enclosed growspace. Here's a phone pic of the seedlings potted, I counted 25 of them.





It will be exciting to watch these grow up.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 21, 2016)

Those look great, Mike! Best of luck!

David


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 25, 2016)

Very nice and well graded!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2016)

They look really good!


----------



## phraggy (Apr 26, 2016)

Looking very nice Mike.

Ed


----------

